# Escambia bay



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Hit escambia today for a few hours. Was going to try my flounder hole but the wind was just to bad. Had to come in some and find a spot some what protected by the wind. First cast with a live shrimp and I got me a keeper red :letsparty



















After that, All I could get was rat reds. Here is one of the smaller ones with some pretty cool spots on him.




























I found a little bait pod getting ate up so I throw a spoon and came up with this monster :letsdrink










There was little baby specks all in there but none even close to a slot. It was pretty cool to watch the little specks bust the lure.



















All in all a pretty good day. Nice to get out on the water and relax some evenif it was windy as hell.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

That red almost looks like a speck with all them spots. Man it looked like a beautiful day to be on the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeahI bet it was nice out on the water. Those reds are awsome with all the spots on them. 

Is the water very muddy over there right now?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice slot red.

The water looks nice. The west side of P'cola bay was a beast this morning (solid1-2 footers breaking on the bars), I almost fell out of the boat twice while pulling traps.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

looks like fun! thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

That guy has the spots of a leopard!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a spotty red, nice pics though thanks for the report.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

cool pics...heresa baby 2-3inch spec i caughtin the bait net the other day


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *snakeman14 (9/25/2008)*Is the water very muddy over there right now?


It wasn't to bad. I didn't have a nasty scum line on the boat like the last time I was out.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Healthy looking rat reds! I love it when the get that deep gold tint to them.


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Joel, looks like you had a fun time. Me you and Mike will get up one of these days:banghead and go fishing.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JEC (9/27/2008)*Thanks for the invite Joel, looks like you had a fun time. Me you and Mike will get up one of these days:banghead and go fishing.


I'll be burning some vacation pretty soon. You have any left to take when Mike gets back in town ? 

Cool pic specslayer. I wonder how that little guy would do in my salt water aquarium.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

next time you have alittle room in the skiff hook a brother up. great report and pics joel.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/28/2008)*next time you have alittle room in the skiff hook a brother up. great report and pics joel.


Always got room for you Bob. I'll give ya a call next time I head out :toast


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Pic's MAN!!!!! I don't beleive I have fished upper Escambia Bay in 25 years...maybe I'll venture that way one of these days...mainly fish 3 mile and west to Santa Rosa Sound...who knows might try next week...My flounder hole went south this weekend....Great Post MAN and thanks for the comments!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks joel just give me a call. take care.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Joel, those are some pretty Reds.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Those little reds are awesome. Great spots on em.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Joel!!!... haven't caught a red... in about a yr....:reallycrying it's nice to see someone catching them!! :bowdown:clap They sure are purdy!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report & pix Joel! :clap


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done Joel. I remember those rat reds and specks around the dock-I used to fish a jig head tipped with dead shrimp and there was no telling what we would catch. Sometimes smallies like you dealt with, other times outsized hybrids, reds, flounder, etc. Good work...


----------

